# SS 19.09.20 - Mozart #24



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756 - 1791)*

Symphony #24 in B-flat major, K. 182

1. Allegro spiritoso
2. Andantino grazioso
3. Allegro
---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and another Symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This weekend Master Mozart makes a return with his 24th Symphony. I always enjoy hearing a Mozart symphony and this one is pretty short so hopefully everyone can listen to a version or two. I don't think I need to post a YouTube link as there are plenty of recording out there of this one. I hope everyone has a great weekend.

I'll be listening to this one:







James Levine/Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Disc 5 from this wonderful set.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Will open this box


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

Mozart? I will take on this challenge with the Pinnock/English Consort recording on Spotify.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I shall start with Marriner and go from there


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

My starting point for the usual earlier Mozart symphonies is here.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

... me too


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

It is a relatively short work (and a very enjoyable one) so I will go for the three versions that I enjoy the most among those I have heard:

View attachment 143235


View attachment 143236


View attachment 143237


I think I already know with this one that I will prefer the Harnoncourt.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll listen to Pinnock/English Concert here.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I just listened to Ward. Nice account.


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 143229
> 
> I shall start with Marriner and go from there


Hi fella, I think you mean Krips with this boxset


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

I have one CD recording of this symphony in my collection - Harnoncourt/Concentus Musicus Wien, 1991, Teldec/Das Alte Werk. I like it a lot, though it usually does duty in my car. I’ll fetch it out of the mobile CD box and give it a proper listen before I branch out. I have Böhm/Berliner Philharmoniker and Krips/Royal Concertgebouw ready to go on streaming.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

I gave Pinnock and Krips a listen - both very fine performances in their own ways, I can express no preference for either, I found both enjoyable.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

My error, not paying sufficient attention 
Must say liked the performance, also listened to Pinnock with the English Concert and enjoyed both


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

I listened to the Krips (Philips) as well. Mozart's early symphonies are rarer a set of mundane works. Little substance to them, but understandable as the guy was still child when composing them. I am sure if these were written by any of his Contemporaries eg. Stamitz, Vanhal, Marsh... no one would be interested with them.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I listened to both Adam Fischer with the Danish Nat’l Chamber Orchestra and Sir Charles Mackerras with the Prague Chamber Orchestra. I preferred the latter.

The symphony, written by Mozart when he was 17, struck me as less than top-drawer stuff. The first movement seemed like nothing but a succession of closing motifs strung together, vigorous but all scales and arpeggios with nary a real theme in sight. The second movement, an andante featuring the woodwinds (hardly noticeable before this point), was pleasant but unmemorable. The finale was a race-for-the-finish rondo with, again, far less musical interest than we have come to expect from Mozart.

Well, they can’t all be world-beating winners. The symphony does fill its short ten-minute running time in a pleasant enough way.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Joachim Raff said:


> I listened to the Krips (Philips) as well. Mozart's early symphonies are rarer a set of mundane works. Little substance to them, but understandable as the guy was still child when composing them. I am sure if these were written by any of his Contemporaries eg. Stamitz, Vanhal, Marsh... no one would be interested with them.


I consider 1773 a turning point in his maturity:


----------

